# dry wall price



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

i was hanging dry wall in the eighty's for 7 cents a sq ft. ceiling grid for 8. i hope those days are long gone:donatello:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope you.re getting 3 times that now!! DSJOHN


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

grid ninja said:


> i was hanging dry wall in the eighty's for 7 cents a sq ft. ceiling grid for 8. i hope those days are long gone:donatello:


 Didn't you pay attention to the election??? We have been fundamentally transformed,,, back to 1970's prices !!!


----------



## Wouldntulike2know (May 11, 2010)

*Gettting pay dog *****

This sucks I use to make alivimg in drywall now I survive on unemployment 3 even 2 bucks a sheet and yes I'm talking 12footers . An. Preliminary work was 18 hOurly now pice work winning 30 dollars plus more than one hour dRive less than minimum. All cause these super intendents from the company Dont wanna see us make more money then them .. Sucks And we still get yelled at demand quality But yet they want super speed .. Any help I'm even a shame to name the coMpanies but west side of California any help what caN I'd o or anyone knows were u can make a decent pay..


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

well its bad here to.we have one huge drywall company here that we have to compete with. And they pay there subs( they dont speak english) 3.00 a board. so they can bid jobs dirt cheap and everyone wants u to match it. like the other day one of my cantractors of 7 years called and the house is 230 bds. 8' gravy with one trey and got a price of turn key of 5500. that is crazy. what are u to do?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

tricounty dwall said:


> like the other day one of my cantractors of 7 years called and the house is 230 bds. 8' gravy with one trey and got a price of turn key of 5500. that is crazy. what are u to do?


Tell him not to cry too much when it costs him $11,000 to fix their garbage job.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah i know. i mean i hate to lose contractors and as yall know houses are harder to come by anymore.. but thats sub prices. whats the use in ordering the board getting it stocked and installing it then have to go point up and all for 10 a sheet after materials.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

tricounty dwall said:


> yeah i know. i mean i hate to lose contractors and as yall know houses are harder to come by anymore.. but thats sub prices. whats the use in ordering the board getting it stocked and installing it then have to go point up and all for 10 a sheet after materials.


Thank ya now !!!!


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

capt what part of nc are u in? im in myrtle beach sc.. what do yall pay yalls subs there?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

tricounty dwall said:


> capt what part of nc are u in? im in myrtle beach sc.. what do yall pay yalls subs there?


I'm in Atlantic Beach, Morehead area. And we are paying so much, that i am doing mostly painting,,,, LOL

Naw really, its $22 tops and more often $18 some are at $16. However, it IS change we can belive in,,, LOL

Truly, I am getting what I got in the 80's, but now we have all these cut up houses, when back in the 80's all we had were straight 8's.

It sucks, but this is what i do,,, so I'm stuck,,,,,,, If you can get out,,, GET OUT,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

hell we get about the same. they want to pay .35 sq here plus rock


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

tricounty dwall said:


> hell we get about the same. they want to pay .35 sq here plus rock


I know, we are close enough together, that we can catch eachother when we get to BS'ing,,,,,


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

UP'EM IN THE NUTS!! Tape one coat, no sand , spray texture and run out the door, for get about coating the angles. scraping the floors, or cleaning the windows. leave the sheetrock on the floor.


----------



## MIKE FROM NH (Dec 20, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> UP'EM IN THE NUTS!! Tape one coat, no sand , spray texture and run out the door, for get about coating the angles. scraping the floors, or cleaning the windows. leave the sheetrock on the floor.



I do that but everything is smooth here, some textured ceilings in new construction.


----------



## MIKE FROM NH (Dec 20, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'm in Atlantic Beach, Morehead area. And we are paying so much, that i am doing mostly painting,,,, LOL
> 
> Naw really, its $22 tops and more often $18 some are at $16. However, it IS change we can belive in,,, LOL
> 
> ...



What ya getting per sq. ft. for painting?


----------

